#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Εσωτερική πίεση ανέμου - ανοίγματα

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

Καταλαβαίνω ότι η κατανομή πιέσεων που θα έπαιρνες αν θεωρούσες ανοιχτό παράθυρο, δεν αποτελεί φόρτιση του συνδυασμού αστοχίας αλλά αποτελεί φόρτιση του τυχηματικού συνδυασμού.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Εγώ πάλι καταλαβαίνω πως θα πρέπει να κάνεις άλλο ένα σετ συνδυασμούς για τον άνεμο με ανοιχτό το παράθυρο και συντελεστές τυχηματικούς.

----------

